

DHH's journey to Le Mans - stevejalim
http://www.alms.com/articles/dh-h%E2%80%99s-journey-le-mans

======
Graphon
This is pretty typical of the series. There are 3 or 4 drivers to a car for
the Le Mans race (24 hours continuous racing). Two or 3 of those will be
professional drivers, and one is a rich amateur who brings money. Pay-to-play.

How much you pay and how much you play is up for negotiation. Every team is
different.

~~~
petercooper
_Two or 3 of those will be professional drivers, and one is a rich amateur who
brings money. Pay-to-play._

Often, though, amateurs and pay drivers end up becoming respected professional
racers (e.g. Schumacher). DHH's results are showing that if he chose to do so,
he might be able to do the same.

------
joshu
I was actually in pit crew (honorary) for another team at this ALMS.

I did get to say hi to DHH tho:
[https://twitter.com/joshu/status/201736494426226689/photo/1/...](https://twitter.com/joshu/status/201736494426226689/photo/1/large)

~~~
kirubakaran
Since we are doing this <http://i.imgur.com/5cWxu.jpg>

~~~
joshu
awesome!

the pit i was a guest at is the one DIRECTLY behind your head (TRG).

------
sp332
DHH commissioned a custom supercar, the one-off Pagani Zonda HH
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1670712>

------
flatline3
This isn't hacker news. It's DHH and car racing fan news.

Spend less time hero-worshipping and more time being a hero.

------
jiggy2011
Money can't buy happiness but it can buy some very fast cars.

------
earwolf
Try fixing new basecamp before poncing around with this bollocks

------
vladiim
He's basically becoming Bruce Wayne

------
planetguy
There are very few people on this planet who make me envious, but DHH is one
of them.

------
beastridge
What a waste of fuel.

